# Geyser DIY - A DIY Geyser RGB



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! It's been a loooooooong time since I've posted here, but I've gotten back in the spirit and started playing Halloween again. I keep seeing the Chauvet Geyser RGB at haunt shows, and I love the upshot fog effect, especially when it's well lit.

I just can't justify the $399 for a true Geyser RGB when there are so many other haunt-related items to buy, so I built my own for about a third of the price.

Here's a picture of the finished product:










And here's the how-to video:






Enjoy!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

nicely done, that's a great fog unit.

thanks for showing how to.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool, thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. Incidentally, because as haunters we can't just leave well enough alone, last night I upgraded the light with a slightly more expensive version (about $35) but it's a ton brighter! Fun stuff.


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice one Liam, great stuff! Could you post a pic of your new light? I am always interested in different makes and models of DMX Par cans, and what people think of them, etc..
Thanks, Mike


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool!
Nicely done


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey guys! Apologies for the delay in responding - things have been busy! Thank you for the kind words. Here's a pic of the new light I'm using on V2.


----------

